
A regexp matcher in less than 30 lines of code - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/clojure/2016/10/02/parsing-with-derivatives-regular.html
======
viebel
1 point by viebel 14 hours ago [-]

This article is an interactive version of the first part of this paper:
Parsing with derivatives - a Functional Pearl - the part that shows how to
implement a regular expression matcher in a few lines of code using a concept
from 1964 named Brzozowski's derivative. In this article, we are going to
implement a regular expression matcher in clojure using Brzozowski's
derivative. The theoretical part is a bit abstract but it worths making the
effort as the implementation is really elegant.

